# Phobias :What are yours?



## MeganNicole (Feb 13, 2010)

I was watching an episode of Family Matters;where Carl is afraid of heights,so Steve takes him for a hot air balloon ride. This got me thinking;what are my phobias? What do I fear?

Here's my list :

Acrophobia - Fear of heights

Aichmophobia - Fear of needles or pointed objects

Anginophobia - Fear of angina or choking

Autophobia - Fear of being alone

Claustrophobia - Fear of confined spaces

Dystychiphobia - Fear of accidents

Ophidiophobia - Fear of snakes.

Pathophobia - Fear of disease

Tachophobia - Fear of speed

Nomophobia â€“ fear of being out of mobile phone contact.

Taphophobia â€“ fear of the grave, or fear of being placed in a grave while still alive

Follow the link to find your phobias :

List of phobias - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kraezinsane (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't really have a phobia.. In my mind phobia is somthing that you are so afraid of it incapacitates you..

BUT

Some of my fears are:

Entomophobia – a genus of orchids. The word means "fear of insects" (For me, namely Cockroaches)

Nyctophobia, Achluophobia, Lygophobia, Scotophobia – fear of darkness. (Mostly of being by myself in the dark..)

Autophobia - Fear of being alone

Hmm.. and I'm not sure or I didn't see it.. but I'm terribly afraid of raped/tortured. (All those freaky people out there terrify me..)

Also a fear of basements..


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm scared of cockroaches and spiders, and when I hear that awful pig-snorting snoring it makes me feel like I can't breathe. Even talking about it makes me feel like I can't suck in air. I don't think there's a name for that though, LOL


----------



## EmmySunshine (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow, don't even get me started. I have so many phobias, it scares me! (Oh, the irony.)

I'm scared of elevators, rats, crevices, the dark, and a whole lot more! I could literally spend a day listing them.

Why elevators? Why NOT elevators? You know when you're going like 20 floors up or down really fast? I'm always scared that the cables will somehow break, and we'll all go plummeting. Even worse if I'm by myself. Who wants to die alone?


----------



## Karren (Feb 14, 2010)

I hate Siders!!


----------



## Minka (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm afraid of being injected with needles. It's not the fact that they're sharp... it's just the action of injection... I can hardly even type about it *Shivers*...

I'm horrendously afraid of screwing in light bulbs. When I was little, I was electricuted screwing in a light bulb. I absolutely, to this day, will not screw in a light bulb.

Sad, but true.


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm afraid of heights, elevators, spiders and snakes, massive bodies of water (although I love to swim..) and death.

I'm claustrophobic, and I'm also a hypochondriac.

LOL! I have issues...


----------



## Lucy (Feb 14, 2010)

i'm terrified of spiders, heights and snakes, which are all sort of normal. snakes make me feel physically sick, i can't stand the sight of them.

my weirdest fear is bells. i'm so scared of huge churchbells!




i think it's called simantrophobia.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 14, 2010)

oh I hear you on hardly being able to type the problem... I can't even mention mine when I hear someone do it for fear they'll do it again thinking it's funny... re-reading it made me feel like I can't breathe all over again. Blech


----------



## Lucy (Feb 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hate Siders!! lol cider? you hate cider karren?


----------



## magosienne (Feb 14, 2010)

Me do not like insects, especially cockroaches but more for the fact it means a serious hygiene problem and i don't like much germs either.

Syringes also scare me. i have no problem with blood, it's just the issue of piercing the skin with the needle, i just have to turn the head around. What i also dislike is the small tube doctors insert in your veins (catheter?), i have to fight the urge of scratching myself. I don't know why but it feels like i have eczema inside the vein, and i want to scratch myself until the catheter is gone.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 14, 2010)

Minka I think the light bulb one is completely understandable in your case. When something traumatic happens it tends to make us afraid of it.

I dislike lots of things like bugs, but they are not a phobia, just gross. I guess the closest thing I can think of to a phobia is my weird thing about tight clothes. When my clothes are too tight, especially around my wrists or ankles I feel like I need to take them off. Long dresses that go down very far make me feel all tangled, like they are going to get me all tied up around the ankles. It's sort of a claustrophobic "stuck" feeling kinda like when you get a ring stuck on your finger and you realize it and feel like you have to get it off _right now_. It's a panicky feeling and when I am someplace public where my clothes are a bit too snug around my wrists or ankles it's all I can think about. I know that is weird and I seriously doubt there is a name for it. Needless to say I just wear stuff that is a bit looser and the problem is solved.


----------



## Chaeli (Feb 14, 2010)

Ticks! Horrible, nasty, get under your skin ticks! I was lying in bed one night half asleep and staring at the ceiling when I saw this big dot moving sideways in a crab like walk. It was right over my bed when it dropped and I could not find it. It kept me awake for days. I found them on two of my children and the dog was peppered when I realized they had come in with the winter firewood. Pulling them out of the dog and kids just gave me the creeps as I watched them come one leg at a time out of their bodies until the head finally popped out. They are horrible, nasty little creatures.


----------



## Udong (Feb 14, 2010)

I think I am afraid of everything...bugs, dying, pain, dark, ghost, elevator, plane.. you name it =/.. It's not a fun thing. I try to ignore some phobia's or else I won't be able to live -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.. =D


----------



## Vivre.Votre.Vie (Feb 14, 2010)

I can honestly say that i'm not afraid of any material thing. Really, the only thing I fear is not living life to the fullest, and having looked back and be like, "Wow, I was such a pansy."

I would rather live a short and totally awesome life, than a long crap one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 14, 2010)

Rodents!


----------



## Shelley (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a phobia of wasps and hornets. I have a severe reaction to their stings. They just creep me out!


----------



## dgint608 (Feb 15, 2010)

Needles!! I am absolutely terrified to get a shot or get blood drawn, I freak out just thinking about it! But I got a tattoo, odd how that works huh? Also snakes, even when i see them on tv I get chills! Lol trains and semi-trucks are quite scary to me too... I guess there are alot of things lol!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Feb 15, 2010)

I only have two

Butterflies

And

Being dragged out to sea by the water and than getting attacked by a shark, but i survive and swim and make it almost all the way back to shore, and than i drown.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Feb 15, 2010)

im mostly afraid of being in or surrounded &amp; looking into large masses of water... even if its just a lake or a pond even, all my mind thinks about is shark ,shark ,shark. soo im not sure if the phobia is the erieness of the water or the shark itself. I can handle looking at pictures of sharks given there mouth isnt wide open and you can see teeth. After seeing the movie Jaws... i couldnt even take a bath without beeing freaked! whenever id have to pull the plug i could never look! gladly im ok with that now!

another thing that im scared of, also relates to water. I absolutley cannot handle being near a rough jaged surface such as a cliff that is against the water.


----------



## MsSpring (Feb 16, 2010)

Bugs, especially stingy, bitey ones, or ones with a gazillion legs that look all creepy crawly. *shudders* Yet I love camping, hiking, and being outdoors--I try not to think about all the bugs around me, and I carry bug spray like it's some unholy weapon. lol.

Other than that, I'm afraid of being out on large bodies of water, and flying. I hate flying. Ugh. I'm definitely an Earth.


----------



## heartofdarkness (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm scared of spiders and wasps, and despite being tattooed and pierced I'm also quite fearful of needles.

I am absolutely petrified of dying, and another thing I have a major problem with, is sleep, or rather, the sensation of actually falling asleep. Several years ago, I was lying in bed, completely relaxed, and felt myself slipping into a dream. But the thing was, although my body was asleep, and I was dreaming, my mind was somehow also wide awake. I had the thought that something about this was not right, and I was aware of trying to move my arms, but being completely paralysed. This seriously freaked me out, and I was fighting like mad to try and get my arms to move. After what felt like an eternity, I managed to move, at which point I also began to wake, fully. This has happened a couple of times since, the most recent being yesterday morning.

This really disturbs me, and since that first time I have lain in bed each night, keeping my mind active in an attempt to stave off sleep, and if I can feel myself beginning to drift off, I will fight to wake myself up again. This will carry on until I am far too weak with tiredness to keep fighting it. And this fear has created another, one of needing to be put to sleep for an operation. The loss of control scares me too much. I had to have a wisdom tooth removed 18 months ago, and the consultant at the hospital said there was a chance that it would need to be done under general anaesthetic. I'm sure you can imagine my relief when I was told it would definitely be getting done under local anaesthetic instead...


----------



## mksc (Feb 16, 2010)

i'm really only afraid of being alone, open high spaces, and caterpillars.


----------



## chruix (Feb 17, 2010)

Blood and Gore. Even blood gushing from a wound sometimes make me shiver.


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Feb 17, 2010)

Acrophobia

Claustrophobia

Dystychiphobia

Tachophobia


----------



## Chaeli (Feb 17, 2010)

Originally Posted by *heartofdarkness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm scared of spiders and wasps, and despite being tattooed and pierced I'm also quite fearful of needles.
I am absolutely petrified of dying, and another thing I have a major problem with, is sleep, or rather, the sensation of actually falling asleep. Several years ago, I was lying in bed, completely relaxed, and felt myself slipping into a dream. But the thing was, although my body was asleep, and I was dreaming, my mind was somehow also wide awake. I had the thought that something about this was not right, and I was aware of trying to move my arms, but being completely paralysed. This seriously freaked me out, and I was fighting like mad to try and get my arms to move. After what felt like an eternity, I managed to move, at which point I also began to wake, fully. This has happened a couple of times since, the most recent being yesterday morning.

This really disturbs me, and since that first time I have lain in bed each night, keeping my mind active in an attempt to stave off sleep, and if I can feel myself beginning to drift off, I will fight to wake myself up again. This will carry on until I am far too weak with tiredness to keep fighting it. And this fear has created another, one of needing to be put to sleep for an operation. The loss of control scares me too much. I had to have a wisdom tooth removed 18 months ago, and the consultant at the hospital said there was a chance that it would need to be done under general anaesthetic. I'm sure you can imagine my relief when I was told it would definitely be getting done under local anaesthetic instead...

This is the first time I've ever read/heard of someone else having that! I had it for almost a year before it stopped happening. I'd be on the verge of a dreamy state and all of a sudden I would be wide awake in a frozen panic and could not move. Like I was completely paralyzed but with fear. I had no previous traumatic experience that could have brought them on, they just started happening each and every time I tried to go to sleep. I sought help thinking I was losing my mind but nothing I was given helped.It eventually just stopped happening on it's own and to this day I still do not know what brought them on or why they were happening.


----------



## heartofdarkness (Feb 17, 2010)

Hmm...I had been considering seeing my doctor to get advice, but he is extremely unsympathetic and often unwilling to help






I've tried looking it up, and the only thing I could find was something called a 'night terror' which, although similar to what I was experiencing, was different in certain parts, one example being that the sufferer usually wakes up with amnesia that lasts around 15-30 minutes, if I remember rightly. I've never had anything quite like that, but not being able to move, or wake up fully, is still pretty scary...


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Feb 17, 2010)

Is there such a thing as Roachophobia lol


----------



## kabuki_killer (Feb 18, 2010)

I have an irrational fear of manly men. You know, the lumberjack or butch kind. ^^;


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 18, 2010)

Heights, deep water, snakes, elevators, needles...the more I think about it, the more I have lol So I think I will stop my list now


----------



## cowboybetty (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh gosh, where to begin? I'm terrified of being all alone in the dark, I hate that. Also, I loveee shows, but I hate when a crowd starts moshing, I'm there for the music, not to beat up scenesters in tight pants XD More or less I'm just scared of being trampled there! I'm also scared of fast speeds and heights, things like that. I also have this huge irrational fear of being alone and abandoned. Not sure why!


----------



## jodevizes (Feb 20, 2010)

Absolutely hate needles which is why I would never get a tattoo. I am OK with house and garden spiders here in the UK but I hate those huge Tarantulas UGH. Up high ladders makes me feel squeamish. I can go up tall buildings and happily look out of the windows, but on a ladder and it is very likely I will just freeze.

Ticks make me uncomfortable. Luckily I haven't come across any yet here but when I was driving along the Blue Ridge Mountains, I got out for a short walk . I found them when I was on the ferry. yuk yuk yuk. Thought I had got them all off but found one when I got back to England. Nasty little critters.


----------



## Gemini Mom (Feb 20, 2010)

Bugs, clutter, going outside, I'm ocd and high anxiety so the list is pretty much easier for me if it's what are you not neurotic about LOL


----------



## fUNNbUNNY:D (Feb 21, 2010)

well i don't think this is a phobia but when i go into the garage at all by myself i always feel like someone or something is going to jump out and kill or eat me...also i have the same thing when i go outside bye myself in the dark and sometimes when it is lighter outside...i just overcame my fear of hights but i rode the wicked at lagoon and totally fell in love with roller coasters i am only afraid of faris wheels i always feel like i am going to fall out of it...SCARY!!!





fUNNbUNNY


----------



## Makeupp Addictt (Feb 22, 2010)

i have throwing up phobia!


----------



## bCreative (Feb 22, 2010)

Failing

Tarantulas! Those have got to be the biggest and scariest spiders I have ever seen. If I spot one a cross the street I might have a panic attack.

Snakes

Talking in front of people


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well now, where do I start haha!

Acrophobia, Altophobia â€“ fear of heights.

Agoraphobia, Agoraphobia Without History of Panic Disorder â€“ fear of places or events where escape is impossible or when help is unavailable.

Algophobia â€“ fear of pain.

Astraphobia, Astrapophobia, Brontophobia, Keraunophobia â€“ fear of thunder, lightning and storms; especially common in young children.

Aviophobia, Aviatophobia â€“ fear of flying.

Claustrophobia â€“ fear of confined spaces.

Dental phobia, Dentophobia, Odontophobia â€“ fear of dentists and dental procedures

Mysophobia â€“ fear of germs, contamination or dirt.

Nosophobia â€“ fear of contracting a disease.

Tomophobia â€“ fear or anxiety of surgeries/surgical operations.

Trypanophobia, Belonephobia, Enetophobia â€“ fear of needles or injections.

Arachnophobia â€“ fear/dislike of spiders.

Entomophobia â€“ fear/dislike of insects.


----------



## perlanga (Feb 28, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Minka I think the light bulb one is completely understandable in your case. When something traumatic happens it tends to make us afraid of it. 
I dislike lots of things like bugs, but they are not a phobia, just gross. I guess the closest thing I can think of to a phobia is my weird thing about tight clothes. When my clothes are too tight, especially around my wrists or ankles I feel like I need to take them off. Long dresses that go down very far make me feel all tangled, like they are going to get me all tied up around the ankles. It's sort of a claustrophobic "stuck" feeling kinda like when you get a ring stuck on your finger and you realize it and feel like you have to get it off _right now_. It's a panicky feeling and when I am someplace public where my clothes are a bit too snug around my wrists or ankles it's all I can think about. I know that is weird and I seriously doubt there is a name for it. Needless to say I just wear stuff that is a bit looser and the problem is solved.

wow! I thought I was the only person that had the dislike of tight clothes! I can't stand sweatpants that have the tight ankles, I will freak out! I don't think mine is a phobia, but a really problem.

As far as phobias worms, I will clench up if I see one and get anxious. I have such a fear of them that I don't tell people about it, because I'm afraid someone will throw one at me or chase me!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 28, 2010)

Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow! I thought I was the only person that had the dislike of tight clothes! I can't stand sweatpants that have the tight ankles, I will freak out! I don't think mine is a phobia, but a really problem. Ya, I don't know what it is but it definitely effects my wardrobe choices.


----------



## pinkcat92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hmm i'm dislike bugs and tight clothes and I have phobias for heights, zombies (I literally shake after watching zombie movies and wont be able to sleep for a few nights), and for some reason I cannot sleep without my phone if my phone is dead or i lost it i wont be able to sleep


----------



## divadoll (Jul 7, 2010)

fear of balloons - globophobia

fear of balloons popping or loud noises - ligyrophobia

fear of electrocution or electric shock - electrophobia

fear of heights - acrophobia

These are mine


----------



## Roxie (Jul 7, 2010)

I kind of define fears and phobias differently. A phobia is something that I am so afraid of I get sick and have panic attacks and am paralyzed by it while fears are something I am more likely to control.

My phobias:

Pyrophobia - fear of fire. I don't mind 'sitting around the fire' log fires, but house fires... petrify me. I can't watch the adverts on tv about kitchen fires because I start panicking... can't think about.

No fancy name for this - fear of driving. Seriously, everyone is like 'I've been afraid of driving, but it's not that bad. I didn't drive for 4 years. Practice, drive everyday, you'll be fine.' Ah... no! I have serious panic attacks, start shaking, feel really sick and can't breathe. To practice everyday, you need to control. This isn't a fear, it's a damn phobia and I fear that fear!

I'm afraid of sharks - the only animal! Can't watch or look at shark without freaking and tripping over my own feet.

fears:

I just noticed this on that list you linked to - telephone phobia. Oh, yeah, I let the phone ring. My stomach knots and everything. I hate the phone, never answer and never make calls. I will if I ABSOLUTELY have to which is why I class this as a fear rather than a phobia, but I hate it.

Tokophobia - fear of childbirth. lol... yeah, so much can go wrong! But again, not a phobia. If I had kids (big if) I would just have to get over that one.

Glossophobia I would say would be a popular with everyone - public speaking. I have a background in performing but that was years ago and fears have developed... no idea why. I can do it, but shake like mad and feel sick.

Emetophobia - fear of vomiting. I fear being sick just because I'm afraid I will vomit.

I'm not afraid of heights (love them



) but am afraid of falling.

Failure I guess is another fear, which could maybe be classed as a phobia even...

Fast speeds, but not the same as my phobia of driving. I get scared when cars drive fast whether I'm in or outside of them... having said that, I love watching races.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 7, 2010)

I hate moths and pigeons, both cause me to flee for my life or jump behind the nearest person for safety.

I also have a fear of walking in the dark. When turning all the lights out for bed I have to have the upstairs lights on before I can switch them off downstairs.

This one's a bit daft, but I'm scared of being lonely and unwanted.


----------



## lips_like_sugar (Jul 7, 2010)

these are mine =)

I have OCD so this is a huge one for me! =(

Mysophobia – fear of germs, contamination or dirt

I really think i would die with out my iphone lol

Nomophobia – fear of being out of mobile phone contact

this is probably my biggest fear =(

Taphophobia – fear of the grave, or fear of being placed in a grave while still alive

and last im deathly afraid of scorpions, when I was about 6 I accidentally got locked in the bath room with a 8 inch scorpion =( ever since ive been extremely terrified of them.


----------



## jodevizes (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow lips like sugar, having mysophobia is a real bummer. Didn't Howard Hughes have that? I often think I am getting it as I am very particular in toilets. I always use toilet paper when I touch any surface. Weird but I cannot help myself.


----------



## xjackie83 (Jul 7, 2010)

I agree with what someone else said that fears and phobias are very different. I don't like having bugs/spiders in my house, but they don't paralyze me and I have no qualms about killing them.

My biggest fear is birds. I don't mind looking at them if I'm inside and their outside, but I hate being outside with them. I don't understand why anyone would want a bird as a pet. Uck!


----------



## divadoll (Jul 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *xjackie83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with what someone else said that fears and phobias are very different. I don't like having bugs/spiders in my house, but they don't paralyze me and I have no qualms about killing them. 
My biggest fear is birds. I don't mind looking at them if I'm inside and their outside, but I hate being outside with them. I don't understand why anyone would want a bird as a pet. Uck!

I knew someone who would cross the street if there was a bird on the sidewalk they were on. I just don't like pet birds because of the possibility they may land on me. I don't like that at all!!! I don't understand why birds are pets either. They poo on you!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm reeeally scared of moths. If they are flying near me, I freak out. Twice now there's been one flying around my work, and I've literally not been able to work. I've had to ask my coworkers to find it and kill it or get it outside because I couldn't work with it around. It disappeared for about half an hour and I was looking around nervously about every ten seconds.

And the other day I went into my closet and changed about three times (you know when you can't make up your mind what to wear?) and on the third time I reached my hand out towards a pair of pants that was really nearby to all the other stuff I was grabbing before, and I noticed a big moth was just SITTING on the pants.

I screamed and ran out of my closet and out of my bedroom and made my boyfriend get rid of it. I was shaking for about ten minutes. Just the idea that I could have touched it or that it could have flown towards me makes me shudder even thinking about it.....

BLEEEEEEHH! Thinking about them is like the mental equivalent of nails on a chalkboard to me.


----------



## lydia.wagner (Jul 8, 2010)

Iâ€™m scared of speed and snakes in that order.


----------



## Abbygalll (Jul 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *kayleigh83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm reeeally scared of moths. If they are flying near me, I freak out. Twice now there's been one flying around my work, and I've literally not been able to work. I've had to ask my coworkers to find it and kill it or get it outside because I couldn't work with it around. It disappeared for about half an hour and I was looking around nervously about every ten seconds.
And the other day I went into my closet and changed about three times (you know when you can't make up your mind what to wear?) and on the third time I reached my hand out towards a pair of pants that was really nearby to all the other stuff I was grabbing before, and I noticed a big moth was just SITTING on the pants.

I screamed and ran out of my closet and out of my bedroom and made my boyfriend get rid of it. I was shaking for about ten minutes. Just the idea that I could have touched it or that it could have flown towards me makes me shudder even thinking about it.....

BLEEEEEEHH! Thinking about them is like the mental equivalent of nails on a chalkboard to me.

THIS! Omgggg... hate em!
I always get laughed at too. Everyone is like "They are so innocent and will not harm you." yea whatever. They are the most creepiest thing ever!

IDK if this is really a phobia though because I can tolerate them... just not near me. I freak out when they are in the house, I freak out when they are anywhere NEAR me. But like late summer nights when they are all fluttering around the lights, I tolerate them. I scurry awful fast to get away but I kinda have to deal just a little or else I wouldn't be able to get inside! LOL.

Interesting to know I'm not the only one so terrified!


----------



## Ginalovesmakeup (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a fear of sharks

A fear of the dark

and a fear of being murdered

x x x


----------



## Anissa (Aug 16, 2010)

I actually love snakes and am perfectly all right with insects, provided they're not in my sheets or something. I even think some are pretty cute and fascinating to watch. I love watching scary movies and if it's at night and in the dark..just makes the adrenaline rush better, lol. I love heights and I looove flying. So I don't really have a lot of "common" phobiae...

However, it's extremely weird I know and I feel whacked out saying this haha...but I hate paper towels. Seriously. Just the smell and the dry nasty texture and _especially_ the sound of them squeaking...just gives me chills. I hate it :/

I also feel uncomfortable in places that are too clean. Not that I absolutely have to be somewhere that's gross to feel comfortable; I can appreciate a place that's well ordered but not super sterile.


----------



## skinbeauty (Sep 7, 2010)

I have hemophobia..I faint whenever I see blood, real blood.


----------

